# Townhomes, row houses, and terraced houses of the world!



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Let's see some single-family attached houses from all over the world!









Seaside, Florida, USA, currently listed at $1.85 million.









Bo-Kaap, Cape Town, South Africa









Manila


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Hong Kong Pre-war Row Houses*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Floor Plan of New York Tenement*



















Homogeneous buildings are easy to study.


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

The UK (especially England) is obviously the capital of the single-family attached house; townhouses, terraces, and semis account for almost 60% of its housing stock:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Housing_in_Europe

Barrow in Furness










Carlisle










Cheltenham










Newcastle










Truro










Ventnor


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

And how about some modernism?









Lesotho









Malaysia









Thailand









Hanoi, I believe









Tamil Nadu








<- These sorts of geometries are extremely Tamil.









Typical Brasil; these are in Sinop. 









Blumenau









Blumenau









Chile 









Not technically single-family, but too cool not to include.









Mexico









ATL, USA









Philly, USA









Manila









Nigeria (the developer is called The Haven Homes and all their homes look like this)









Las Vegas, USA (the developer is called Urban Lofts Townhomes and all their homes look like this)


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Berlin









Cape Verde


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

djbowen said:


> And how about some modernism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have these in Houston as well, they cover a few blocks just west of Downtown.


Townhomes by Libby Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Heller Street Park & Residences - Six Degrees Architecture (Melbourne)
























































​


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

From my hometown, Sint-truiden, Belgium:
Belgium has a very rich townhouse and terraced house culture with it's unique style.



joshsam said:


> The better part of the neighborhood:





joshsam said:


> More of the train station area:





joshsam said:


> View towards the central market square


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston, Tx has gone bat sh** crazy with townhomes. Houses are being torn down with 2-3 townhomes taking their place, some are able to replace 1 house with 6 townhomes!


----------

